# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Κρουαζιερόπλοια με πισινα στην πλώρη.

## Observation76

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν το thread μου ειναι σε λάθος topic αλλα δεν βρήκα να ταιριάζει κάπου καλύτερα. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε.

Για τους λάτρεις των κρουαζιεροπλοίων λέω να έχουμε ενα thread το οποίο θα παρουσιάζει τα καράβια που έχουν αυτές τις ΄΄εξωτικές΄΄ πισίνες στην πλώρη τους. Είναι λίγο σπάνιο και συνήθως εντοπίζονται αυτες οι πισίνες μονο στα υπερλουξ κρουαζιερόπλοια.

Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με το Seabourn. Eνα υπέροχο καράβι με μια υπέροχη πλώρη για βουτιές. (Πάντα πίστευα πως στα κρουαζιεροπλοια η πλώρη ειναι χαμενος χώρος για τους επιβάτες.)

(Φυσικά η αναγκαιότητα της πλώρης για τους αποθηκευτικούς της χώρους, για την παραλαβή διαφορων φορτίων/προμηθειών, καθώς και για τα σχοινια/αγκυρες κτλ ειναι ευκολονόητη. Φυσικά όμως όλα αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν ένα ντεκ κάτω απο την πλώρη.  :Razz: )



Αυτό είναι πλώρη έτσι? 





Bεβαια εδω έχουμε να κάνουμε με jacuzzi και όχι πισίνα αλλα παραμένει η όμορφη πλώρη του χώρος διασκέδασης επιβατών. 

Θα ψάξω να βρω και αλλα καράβια με ΄΄τουριστικές΄΄ πλώρες να ανεβάσω.

Πηγή φωτογραφιών.

----------


## Observation76

Tι θα λέγατε για την πλώρη του DAWN Princess II ? 





Πηγή.

----------


## Observation76

Η του όμορφου Emerald Princes?




Κοιτάξτε πως είναι ανοιχτη σαν στόμα περιμετρικά η πλώρη του για τις ανάγκες της άγκυρας των κάβων κτλ... 


Πηγη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνηθως στα μεγαλα κρουαζιεροπλοια η πισινα στην πλωρη ειναι για το πληρωμα.Για παραδειγμα τα 3 της FESTIVAL CRUISES mistral, european vision & european stars ειχαν πισινα για αυτον τον λογο

----------


## stratoscy

Επίσης (διορθωστε με αν κάνω λάθος) το SS Canberra της P&O είχε πλώρια καμπίνα για το πλήρωμα

----------


## Observation76

Πλώριες καμπίνες πληρωμάτων έχουν αρκετά.
Αλλα πισίνα για το πλήρωμα πρωτη φορά ακούω. Καλό.

Όσο καλό bow και αν έχει ένα βαπόρι δεν παύει να δέχεται την αντίσταση στην πλώρη απο τα κύματα.
Πόσο θα τραντάζει αυτό την πλώρη λοιπόν και πόσο κουραστικό θα είναι για τους επιβάτες που θα κάνουν την ηλιοθεραπεία τους μπροστά? Μήπως δεν είναι τόσο πρακτικό τελικα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ το Word Renaisance κατασκευής του 1966 είχει πισίνα πληρώματος στην πλώρη που μετά καταργήθηκε. 

Γενικά η πλώρη δεν είναι το καλύτερο σημείο για τους επιβάτες ακόμα και αν δεν έχει καιρό που να βουτάει στο κύμα και να τα πλένει όλα στο καμμπούνι και μόνο το μσπέι με λίγο καιρό φτάνει. Χωρια που ο χω΄ρος χρειάζεται για μπίντες, μπόμπες, βίτζια κ.λπ. και τα δίκτυά τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Observation 76, μην σου κάνει εντύπωση η πισίνα στην πλώρη για το πλήρωμα. Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας φροντίζουν για την ανάπαυση και αναψυχή ιδίως των ανωτέρων πληρωμάτων τους (αξιωματικοί και staff) διαθέτοντας αποκλειστικό σαλόνι, εστιατόριο και πισίνα εκεί που υπάρχει χώρος. Θα σου θυμίσω ότι σε πολλές εταιρίες δεν επιτρέπεται η παραμονή του πληρώματος σε χώρους επιβατών, έξω από την βάρδια, παρά μόνον για τους υψηλόβαθμους αξιωματικούς και το staff. Στην εταιρία Χανδρή που πέρασα όχι σαν ναυτολογημένος αξιωματικός αλλά σαν staff, δεν επιτρεπόταν στα πλοία το κολύμπι στην πισίνα των επιβατών ακόμη και στα λιμάνια που οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες είχαν αποβιβαστεί. Ξέρεις τι πάει να πει καλοκαίρι με κοντά 40 βαθμούς να λειώνεις και να μην μπορείς να βουτήξεις? σκέτο μαρτύριο. Στο Romanza πηγαίναμε στην πλώρη πίσω από τα κρένια και κάναμε ντούς με την μάνικα θαλάσσιου νερού για να δροσιστούμε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε πολλά παλιά ελληνικά (και όχι μόνο) κρουαζιερόπλοια μικρού μεγέθους που προέρχονταν από μετασκευή ποσταλιών, φορτηγοποσταλιών ή φορτηγών βαποριών, και λόγω του περιορισμένου χώρου για να μην καταργήσουν καμπίνες ή σαλόνια, δημιουργούσαν την πισίνα για τους επιβάτες στην πλώρη με την κατάργηση του πλωριού αμπαριού όπως στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Romantica της εταιρίας Chandris Cruises.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα θυμησω το διαφημιζομενο ODYSSEAS ELYTIS ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο, της ΝΕΛ οπου η πισινα που ανεφερε το φυλλαδιο ηταν στην πλωρη αλλα κατω απο την ισαλο πισω απο το προπελακι.

----------


## lostromos

To 3o Princess με πισίνα στη πλώρη

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ   [ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 01, 2010]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLlnsTgLGgY

----------


## Super Jet

πραγματικα υπεροχο!

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό video φίλε Sea Pilot  :Very Happy: !!!Φανταστική δουλειά!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## lostromos

Πολύ ωραίο, ευχαριστούμε! 
:?:

----------


## lostromos

Και εδώ πισίνα, μάλλον για το πλήρωμα.

----------


## Leo

Ωραίο το πλήρωμα!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------

